# Question for experienced tren users



## Thezilla (May 10, 2017)

I decided to add 300mg tren a Per week to my current trt protocol which is 200mg per week of test C. Obviously I'm splitting the doses over the week. 

      This is the first time I have ever ran tren and I was wondering what I can legitimately expect from this dose. By this I mean what strength gains can I expect to see. How long does it usually take for this strength the kick in. I know it's supposedly 5 times as strong as test so does it have a similar feeling to that? 

      I'm currently on day 9 and today I felt pretty good as far and my reps went compared to what they felt like before I started. Vascularity is also pretty good. 

      I just want to hear other ppls experiences and gauge mine to that because I purchased from a source that has know to have underdosed products. (Obviously didn't know before the purchase) 

      You don't have to waste time on all the shit sides. I know what to expect as far as that goes. I've just read so many different things and would like to hear from somebody with experience about the feeling and strength gains.

       I was also curious as far as blood tests go. Can I gauge the potency of the tren like I can testosterone?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2017)

Tren a kicks in very fast for me. Like three days. Strength goes up and aggression in the gym. Tren strength for me is I always feel like I can get one or two more reps. Not so much as like adding a shit ton to my maxes but I feel like I can rep shit forever. Which is a plus.


----------



## Thezilla (May 10, 2017)

Cool that's kinda how I'm feeling now. I've ran plenty of test/eq cycles and when I was on those cycles running 500mg test per week I felt like I could lift the gym. 
     As of now I feel strong as far as repping goes for example my bench reps up today 4 more reps with ease but don't feel like an all powerful god. I read somewhere tren was the nector of the gods.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 10, 2017)

"Experienced" is subjective, but I'd say you should be happy with 300mg.  You'll likely lean out and gain strength.  I had a great general feeling all the time, but my test dose was higher than 200mg.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2017)

If you're keeping your test that low and feel good after three or four weeks, bump the Tren up a little bit if u want. Try 4-450 a week. Or 50-70 mg every day.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2017)

300mg of some good tren is plenty to see what trens all about.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> 300mg of some good tren is plenty to see what trens all about.



I love that dose. Helps me recover so fast and stay hard and full looking.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 10, 2017)

What the Bros said: accelerated recovery, aggression in the gym and reps for days. I always lean-out as well when I run Tren.

Downsides: Trensomnia hits me pretty hard even at low(er) doses like ye're running & night sweats like a whore in church.

Thw low(er) Test / high(er) Tren seems to help me mitigate sides to an extent, but you should go-in knowing these things may happen & if they do that it's normal when running this beast.


----------



## stonetag (May 10, 2017)

Like mentioned 300mg/wk is a great dose, low sides, for me strength through the roof, vascularity, leaned out when used with test/mast. For me, tren masked the injury I have in my shoulder, I was able to power through heavy reps which is not necessarily a good thing, but it made me feel good at the time...lol


----------



## bvs (May 10, 2017)

I think 300mg is a great dose and it lts how much i ran my first tren cycle with 250mg test. Strength starts going up in 3-5 days


----------



## BigJohnny (May 10, 2017)

Not to high jack someone's thread, but I'm curious about tren a for my next meet. Never ran it but hear great, and bad things about it! I had good results with test/deca/and mast, but would tren be better, or stick with what I know!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Not to high jack someone's thread, but I'm curious about tren a for my next meet. Never ran it but hear great, and bad things about it! I had good results with test/deca/and mast, but would tren be better, or stick with what I know!



Depends....


----------



## snowpatrol (May 10, 2017)

I usually only use it in the latter stages of a diet so my strength isn't great to begin with

That being said, I notice trenA within a week...bit of vascularity/hardness, but (for me at least) it isn't the miracle drug some make it out to be


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2017)

By now you should be getting this sudden urge to want to eat ass.


----------



## BigJohnny (May 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Depends....


Care to elaborate Mr. POB?


----------



## DarksideSix (May 10, 2017)

Tren A licks in for me with a few days. Tren E after about a week and a half.  I'm actually about 10 days into my test e/Tren e run right now and am starting to notice it.  Strength comes on fast.....sometimes too fast so be careful not to injure yourself.  I also start feeling like my muscles are fuller. Much faster recovery as the cycle progresses.  Oh....and I wanna fuk everything in sight so make sure you've got a good side piece or you'll be wanking it 6-7 times a day.


----------



## PFM (May 10, 2017)

Tren was always fun until week 8-10. Of course I ran it longer. Recovery is best running Test well past the cessation of Tren. Tren A for me was almost immediate as in day 2-3 days I knew I loved it too much.

Watch your tone when speaking, keep a lid on yourself and remember Tren is known as Divorce In A Vial.


----------



## Thezilla (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the thoughts answers replies ect! On day 10 now and it's nothing special so far. I am more vascular and I notice a bit of fuller feeling. My libido is good but I don't feel like ****ing everything in site. I know the feeling cause I've had it in the past. 
         I'm starting to accept the fact it's underdosed. I've talked with a few and the source I got it from is know for that shit. 
         I find this very suspect. I was on ology prior to this and was talking to a dude I met on there through email back and fourth about the supplier we got from.  (A Board sponsor)He had mentioned to me that when  he was 100 percent on the gear from the supplier he was gonna post bloodwork from the sponsor. This was both our first times going through this source. He told me the other day he was going to post on the 12th. 
          So I was interested to see the lab work from this test. I go on there today to send him a message and give him my real email cause I figured out email where  most likely being monitored. That way if he got kicked I could at least know the results. 
           I was too late. I got on and he was banned. I'm not sure if it's permanent or not but I'm guessing it is because he was going to possibly expose the bunk shit.  
    I looked at all previous forums and don't see and scuffle with any other members or admin. I could be totally wrong about this and I hope I am. Just seems a little fishy.


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts answers replies ect! On day 10 now and it's nothing special so far. I am more vascular and I notice a bit of fuller feeling. My libido is good but I don't feel like ****ing everything in site. I know the feeling cause I've had it in the past.
> I'm starting to accept the fact it's underdosed. I've talked with a few and the source I got it from is know for that shit.
> I find this very suspect. I was on ology prior to this and was talking to a dude I met on there through email back and fourth about the supplier we got from.  (A Board sponsor)He had mentioned to me that when  he was 100 percent on the gear from the supplier he was gonna post bloodwork from the sponsor. This was both our first times going through this source. He told me the other day he was going to post on the 12th.
> So I was interested to see the lab work from this test. I go on there today to send him a message and give him my real email cause I figured out email where  most likely being monitored. That way if he got kicked I could at least know the results.
> ...



PMs at Ology are monitored, posts are edited and people are banned. It's like North Korea without the actual executions; a propaganda state. Assume your PMs are being monitored. They banned Halfwit because of some PMs (from what I hear)


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2017)

pms at ology have always been monitored


----------



## Thezilla (May 11, 2017)

Yea after reading some things on here about guys knocking ology and their admin it is one hundred percent spot on. 
      I simply started a thread yesterday titled- why does is seems like so many ppl getting banned lately?----- in the body I asked does any body know what happened to cwary? (The individual who was all the sudden banded) The thread was immedialty locked up and Milton commented "don't even go there". I wrote him a message just asking for and explanation and never got a reply. 
      After reading all the shit ppl knocking him and ology it all makes sense. 


Update-I did experience some casual night sweats last night. It was nothing like my sheet was soaked but could defiantly tell. I may up my dose to 100mg EOD


----------



## Tren4Life (May 11, 2017)

Adding blood to my tren is the best.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 11, 2017)

Your Tren could be dosed fine. At 300mg you are not gonna feel the same affects as 500+.  I run my Tren at 500-550mg per week and it's the fire!


----------



## Solomc (May 16, 2017)

300 is bar none perfect for me. But I run my test compounds at equal or greater. 
Minimal sides. 
I also found that cutting the carbs 4-5 hours before bed time helps lessen the night sweats.  Shout out to Tren4life helping me with the night sweats.  I was waking up in a lake before I started curing back on the carbs before bedtime. 
I've  ran it for 8 weeks and loved every minute of it. Stretching to 10 weeks this cycle at 300mg again and killing it.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 16, 2017)

Solomc said:


> 300 is bar none perfect for me. But I run my test compounds at equal or greater.
> Minimal sides.
> I also found that cutting the carbs 4-5 hours before bed time helps lessen the night sweats.  Shout out to Tren4life helping me with the night sweats.  I was waking up in a lake before I started curing back on the carbs before bedtime.
> I've  ran it for 8 weeks and loved every minute of it. Stretching to 10 weeks this cycle at 300mg again and killing it.




I got that same advise right here from a very very good brother NobleSavage.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2017)

I can't go beyond 300/350.  Night sweats / trensominia gets too bad.  Plus I'd fuk anything that's semi decent looking 

The wife gets if bad on tren.  I have to do choirs of all kind to keep getting ass.  

Oh the gains, pretty much get light weight gains while I lose an inch or two off the waist.  I've never ate for anything but recomping on tren but extra cals will lead to quick gains

I turn into the ultimate asshole hole too by week 5/6.  Everything all day just makes me wana deastroy

That's tren for me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Care to elaborate Mr. POB?



For older guys say 35 plus I usually will recommend deca. Usually. This is mostly based on the joint relief. When your sport has you leveraging max weight with your joints you are gonna feel it.

Younger guys, people newer to PL I will usually run tren just for the total.

In general - keeping in mind some people are outliers - tren will make you stronger than deca. But what good is being strong when you can't squat cause you hips are ****ed up


----------



## BigJohnny (May 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> For older guys say 35 plus I usually will recommend deca. Usually. This is mostly based on the joint relief. When your sport has you leveraging max weight with your joints you are gonna feel it.
> 
> Younger guys, people newer to PL I will usually run tren just for the total.
> 
> In general - keeping in mind some people are outliers - tren will make you stronger than deca. But what good is being strong when you can't squat cause you hips are ****ed up


Thanks Pillar. I think I'm going to roll with deca again or npp, b/c of the reasons you stated. During my last meet prep, I was beat up but my joints felt as good as an old mans can!


----------



## DarksideSix (May 17, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> I can't go beyond 300/350.  Night sweats / trensominia gets too bad.  Plus I'd fuk anything that's semi decent looking
> 
> The wife gets if bad on tren.  I have to do choirs of all kind to keep getting ass.
> 
> ...



Yup. That's pretty much me right now.  My wife is pretty wore out after the last 4-5 days of getting smashed and I'm only on week 3. My strength is coming on strong and my weight has went up by about 10lbs and I'm starting to get aggressive as hell with everything and everyone.  There's a reason people call Tren divorce in a bottle......but them gains though!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 18, 2017)

Lol.  

I have a count of bjs that I'm owed 

I do so much work then blow i for no reason so that costs me 2/3/4 depending on how bad I snap.  

I'm sorries only go so far


----------



## Thezilla (May 18, 2017)

-update for my first tren run- I'm almost 3 weeks in and I can defiantly tell a difference but still not superhuman. 
          what I have noticed in the past weeks
    1 I'm recovering fast- killed legs on Sunday and Monday was a bit sore by Tuesday felt like a million dollars. 
    2 before I started the "tren" I had some minor aches and kinda had a tweeked shoulder. Since I feel like the tweeks gone. {maybe its deca cause its helped the joints? lol}
    3 I have noticed some strength increase. Hit dumbbell shoulder press today worked my way up to 100lb dumbbells and hit at 2x8 and then went back down the ladder. no pain whatsoever. 
    4 I defiantly feel like I'm leaning out but holding the same weight at about 270 right now.
         -
         -still waiting for-
    1 the night sweats 
    2 being so horny I would even consider screwing mary-jane rotten crotch
    3 aggression 
    4 trensomnia 

            Would it be possible that me being bigger then the average male would need to take more mg's per week vs a regular sized male to get then same results and feel?


----------



## Classical Atlas (May 18, 2017)

Watch for the lower back pumps.. had to lower the dose because of them. My back ached all the time. It got bad.


----------

